# 1974: Weight Watchers recipe cards....



## user2 (Nov 14, 2005)

http://www.candyboots.com/wwcards.html

The pics are hilarious!!
















The comments are even better!


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Nov 14, 2005)

LoL..those pics are really bad. They actually make the food look gross. Funny stuff VV


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Nov 14, 2005)

OMG..the bean and mushroom salad looks nasty..ewww.


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 14, 2005)

...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ... fluffy MACKEREL PUDDING??????


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 14, 2005)

i just HAD to look at these again.. OMG this is HILARIOUS! i still can't get over the "fluffy" mackerel pudding! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sinc WHEN was mackerel fluffy?? ha ha ha


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 14, 2005)

I think they look so unappetizing that if you were told that's what you had to eat you'd end up going without.  They would therefore be highly effective at causing weight loss!  Well done WeightWatchers!


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_i still can't get over the "fluffy" mackerel pudding! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sinc WHEN was mackerel fluffy?? ha ha ha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I believe fluffy mackerel are an evolutionary dead-end and some shoals still exist in remote parts of Siberia.  Local fisherman make warm fluffy overshoes from the fluffy mackerel skins.


----------



## niecypiecy (Nov 14, 2005)

I love that site....my brother and I can remember mom having those cards....we went on the site the last time he was down and laughed ourselves silly


----------



## moonrevel (Nov 15, 2005)

It has been a long time since I have laughed so hard at anything!  I was reading this in our office, and my classmates were looking at me like I had gone crazy because I just couldn't contain myself.  I had to stop reading because I was afraid I would pee myself!


----------



## MACgirl (Nov 15, 2005)

being latin myself i found "marcys enchilada" verrry funny!! no offense to anyone outside of the latin race (my fiance's mom makes some good enchiladas! and she's hungarian/irish) but it is not supposed to look liek that!! shit o na shingle....i died laughing!!! and that live looking purple salad tht was oooglay!!


----------



## Hilly (Jul 17, 2007)

This is too funny lol!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 28, 2007)

LMAO!! The enchilada by Marcy has me howling!


----------



## frocher (Aug 6, 2007)

Mackerelly?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What is with all the mackerel?


----------

